# How to spend a day in Manchester...



## Treacle Toes (Nov 13, 2013)

Hi all, some advice please. 

I will possibly be in Manchester at the end of the month with pretty much a day to myself...Never been before and would love some advice on how/where to spend my free time.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Nov 13, 2013)

what do you like doing?


----------



## mwgdrwg (Nov 13, 2013)

Go to the pub. Avoid Arndale.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Nov 13, 2013)

When do the Christmas Markets start?	they're worth a visit

The Gallery on Moseley St is worth a visit, as is the Museum near Manchester Uni (Oxford Rd?) and The Whitworth Art Gallery.

China Town for lunch?  Avoid the arndale if you can help it.

Where are you staying?


----------



## Glitter (Nov 13, 2013)

What do you like? The Science Museum is good, as is the Football Museum. I believe the Natural History Museum is good too.

The Christmas Markets will be on by then, there's loads of pubs, there's a good chance of matinees at the theatre or opera house or you could just wander round the shops.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Nov 13, 2013)

http://www.visitmanchester.com/what-to-do/what's-on


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 13, 2013)

Cheers guys. I know I can research this myself but I prefer to get personal reccomendations so that I don't end up doing the typical visitor/touristy things.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Nov 13, 2013)

*Great Hall Cafe* in the Royal Exchange Theatre is adjacent to* St Annes Sq*. Both are nice.


----------



## The Boy (Nov 13, 2013)

This 'n' That for lunch. It's compulsory. Especially if it's a Tuesday.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Nov 13, 2013)

The Whitworth Gallery is closed for rebuilding work I think. But the city gallery on Moseley St is good, as is the Museum of Science and Industry - the power hall is ace.


----------



## The Boy (Nov 13, 2013)

Oooh. Another vote for MOSI.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Nov 13, 2013)

Throbbing Angel said:


> When do the Christmas Markets start?	they're worth a visit
> 
> The Gallery on Moseley St is worth a visit, as is the Museum near Manchester Uni (Oxford Rd?) and The Whitworth Art Gallery.
> 
> ...


The museum near the uni is the Manchester Museum and will be the natural history museum mentioned by Glitter - and it has live poison frogs!


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Nov 13, 2013)

Craft centre thing, and the Chinese arts centre both in the northern quarter.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Nov 13, 2013)

If you want a tour let me know - if I'm off that day I can be a tour guide.


----------



## Glitter (Nov 13, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> The museum near the uni is the Manchester Museum and will be the natural history museum mentioned by Glitter - and it has live poison frogs!



I think I need to see live poison frogs. 

*plans day in city centre*


----------



## Fez909 (Nov 13, 2013)

MOSI, definitely. It's in a lovely area of town with lots of old and new mashed together (canals, rivers, railways and footpaths all mashed together in a kind of historical spaghetti junction, along with with trendy bars and flats and a Roman fort). And the museum itself is great. Random stream contraptions and aeroplanes and a Victorian sewer you can walk through, etc etc. It's my favourite bit of Manchester. I think farmerbarleymow documented it fairly extensively on the munedane pics thread if you want to have a look before hand (good luck finding them )

If it had been a few years ago I would have recommended a visit to Granada studios as I know you're a _massive _TV fan, Corrie especially!  It's closed to the public now, which is a shame.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Nov 13, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> <snip>
> If it had been a few years ago I would have recommended a visit to Granada studios as I know you're a _massive _TV fan, Corrie especially!  It's closed to the public now, which is a shame.


I've got a picture of me looking like a drugged up idiot outside the Rovers somewhere. And no, I'm not posting it.


----------



## Fez909 (Nov 13, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> I've got a picture of me looking like a drugged up idiot outside the Rovers somewhere. And no, I'm not posting it.



Is that not your usual look? 

*scarpers*


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Nov 13, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> Is that not your usual look?
> 
> *scarpers*


Actually not, at least for quite a few years now. I'm old and sensible remember, unlike young wrong 'uns like yourself.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Nov 13, 2013)

Glitter said:


> I think I need to see live poison frogs.
> 
> *plans day in city centre*


 
They let you handle them if you're brave enough. Beautiful little things.


----------



## Fez909 (Nov 13, 2013)

The best bit about the museum is the room with all the stuffed animals. I went into the museum expecting just a few fossils and some history on hieroglyphics and walked into this room containing every kind of animal I could think of and just spent ages in there looking about. Fascinating.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Nov 13, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> The best bit about the museum is the room with all the stuffed animals. I went into the museum expecting just a few fossils and some history on hieroglyphics and walked into this room containing every kind of animal I could think of and just spent ages in there looking about. Fascinating.


 
They've even got a rare fossil of Homo mancunius which is a treat to see, complete wearing a track suit and holding a can of lager.


----------



## Cribynkle (Nov 13, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> The best bit about the museum is the room with all the stuffed animals. I went into the museum expecting just a few fossils and some history on hieroglyphics and walked into this room containing every kind of animal I could think of and just spent ages in there looking about. Fascinating.


There's a polar bear and everything!!


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 13, 2013)

a day in the nearest pub to the station


----------



## Cribynkle (Nov 13, 2013)

Big Hands and


farmerbarleymow said:


> The museum near the uni is the Manchester Museum and will be the natural history museum mentioned by Glitter - and it has live poison frogs!


And Big Hands and Gemini (bleddy marvellous greasy spoon) are nearby


----------



## Part 2 (Nov 13, 2013)

No way would you go to a greasy spoon instead of This n That.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 13, 2013)

Chip Barm said:


> No way would you go to a greasy spoon instead of This n That.



Londoners love a greasy spoon!


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Nov 13, 2013)

Cribynkle said:


> There's a polar bear and everything!!


 
And the worst case of crabs you've ever seen in one of the windows.


----------



## Part 2 (Nov 13, 2013)

Manchester Art Gallery has Jeremy Deller and Grayson Perry exhibitions on, both of which are ace.


----------



## marty21 (Nov 13, 2013)

mwgdrwg said:


> Go to the pub. Avoid Arndale.


I went there on my last trip to Madchester - loved it


----------



## emanymton (Nov 13, 2013)

The Manchester Museum on Oxford Road gets my vote as well, I'd start there.


----------



## emanymton (Nov 13, 2013)

emanymton said:


> The Manchester Museum on Oxford Road gets my vote as well, I'd start there.


Although the peoples history museum is worth a look as well.


----------



## Part 2 (Nov 13, 2013)

Rutita1 said:


> Londoners love a greasy spoon!



Just to explain, (because their website seems to have disappeared) This n That is one of a few cheap canteen style curry houses in the northern quarter. The menu is limited to about 10 curries a day, all very authentic, cheap and filling food. You can get 3 veg curries and rice for £3.90, 3 meat n rice is about £4.60 I think, chappati, naan bread etc

It's top food, at times I've been there 3 or 4 times a week.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Nov 13, 2013)

emanymton said:


> Although the peoples history museum is worth a look as well.


 
I completely forgot about that - good call. 

They've got a good little museum there, and a nice reproduction of an old co-op shop, along with the political banners and so on.  Well worth a visit.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 13, 2013)

Chip Barm said:


> Just to explain, (because their website seems to have disappeared) This n That is one of a few cheap canteen style curry houses in the northern quarter. The menu is limited to about 10 curries a day, all very authentic, cheap and filling food. You can get 3 veg curries and rice for £3.90, 3 meat n rice is about £4.60 I think, chappati, naan bread etc
> 
> It's top food, at times I've been there 3 or 4 times a week.




So I can have breakfast and dinner! Thank you for the explanation, I appreciate it!


----------



## emanymton (Nov 13, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> I completely forgot about that - good call.
> 
> They've got a good little museum there, and a nice reproduction of an old co-op shop, along with the political banners and so on.  Well worth a visit.


I love looking at all the old banners. 

I'd avoid the overpriced cafe though.


----------



## The Boy (Nov 13, 2013)

emanymton said:


> Although the peoples history museum is worth a look as well.


Good shout.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Nov 13, 2013)

emanymton said:


> I love looking at all the old banners.
> 
> I'd avoid the overpriced cafe though.


 
I generally avoid museum cafes.


----------



## emanymton (Nov 13, 2013)

I have never used them as I don't mind walking, but it might be worth mentioning there are three buses that go around the city centre centre, which might make it a bit easier to get from place to place.


----------



## The Boy (Nov 13, 2013)

emanymton said:


> I have never used them as I don't mind walking, but it might be worth mentioning there are three buses that go around the city centre centre, which might make it a bit easier to get from place to place.


Might also be worth mentioning that they're free


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Nov 13, 2013)

The Big Picture Show at the Imperial War Museum North is excellent too.  Definitely worth experiencing it, especially the one on Weapons of War.  A truly immersive, and very powerful, way of showing what it is like.  Goose pimples every time I go.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Nov 13, 2013)

emanymton said:


> I have never used them as I don't mind walking, but it might be worth mentioning there are three buses that go around the city centre centre, which might make it a bit easier to get from place to place.


 


The Boy said:


> Might also be worth mentioning that they're free


 
http://www.tfgm.com/buses/Pages/metroshuttle.aspx

I call them the 'lazy bus' - and I use them frequently!


----------



## The39thStep (Nov 13, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> a day in the nearest pub to the station


Reminds me of the old MATB meet ups


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 13, 2013)

The39thStep said:


> Reminds me of the old MATB meet ups


i'm as adventurous now as i was then


----------



## The39thStep (Nov 13, 2013)

We spent nearly all day in Weatherspoons at Leeds station


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Nov 13, 2013)

There's also the Lowry Centre if you like LS Lowry and other stuff of that ilk. It is just over the canal from the IWMN so you could do the two in tandem.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Nov 13, 2013)

There is also Ordsall Hall, a tudor manor house with parts which date back to the 14th century.  I'm ashamed to say that, despite living and working nearby for years, I've never been.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Nov 13, 2013)

There is also a Police Museum (in the Northern Quarter), and a Jewish Museum (somewhere out near Strangeways I think).


----------



## Glitter (Nov 13, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> There is also Ordsall Hall, a tudor manor house with parts which date back to the 14th century.  I'm ashamed to say that, despite living and working nearby for years, I've never been.



My mate lives down the road from that. Every time I visit I drive past and think 'I must go there' then forget by the time I'm on the M602


----------



## emanymton (Nov 13, 2013)

The Boy said:


> Might also be worth mentioning that they're free


Yes it would help


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 14, 2013)

I booked my train tickets today so will select my activities from those suggested. Ta muchly!


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 14, 2013)

The39thStep said:


> We spent nearly all day in Weatherspoons at Leeds station


best sight (and site) in leeds imo


----------



## Part 2 (Nov 15, 2013)

For the record, the Corrie tour is re-opening next year, only for 6 months though.

http://www.manchesterconfidential.co.uk/News/Coronation-Street-Set-To-Re-open


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Nov 15, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> There's also the Lowry Centre if you like LS Lowry and other stuff of that ilk. It is just over the canal from the IWMN so you could do the two in tandem.



I went there last year and thought it was ace - although worth checking at the mo because I think a lot of the Lowrys are down at the Tate for an exhibition.


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Nov 15, 2013)

The39thStep said:


> We spent nearly all day in Weatherspoons at Leeds station



The brewery tap is just over the road! - And the excellent 'Friends of Ham' bar.


----------



## The39thStep (Nov 15, 2013)

King Biscuit Time said:


> The brewery tap is just over the road! - And the excellent 'Friends of Ham' bar.



The trouble was that we were with some anarchists and you know what they are like for planning or being organised or anything that involves getting off their backsides.We did go to a couple of other pubs later in the evening. There was one with a dog in it with a warning not to touch it.


----------



## veracity (Nov 15, 2013)

Chip Barm said:


> Just to explain, (because their website seems to have disappeared) This n That is one of a few cheap canteen style curry houses in the northern quarter. The menu is limited to about 10 curries a day, all very authentic, cheap and filling food. You can get 3 veg curries and rice for £3.90, 3 meat n rice is about £4.60 I think, chappati, naan bread etc
> 
> It's top food, at times I've been there 3 or 4 times a week.


It IS ace


----------



## josef1878 (Nov 18, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> There is also Ordsall Hall, a tudor manor house with parts which date back to the 14th century.  I'm ashamed to say that, despite living and working nearby for years, I've never been.



I went there on a school trip and loved it. I went again about 20 years later and now you've made me want to go again. Next time you're thinking about it Glitter let me know!


----------



## avu9lives (Nov 19, 2013)

John Rylands Library's worth a visit if your into that kind a thing and fancy a bit of peace n quiet. Some good books in there anawl..


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Nov 19, 2013)

avu9lives said:


> John Rylands Library's worth a visit if your into that kind a thing and fancy a bit of peace n quiet. Some good books in there anawl..


Forgot about that - one of my favourite places in town, and has a wonderful sense of calm. Definitely worth a visit.


----------



## The Boy (Nov 19, 2013)

Awesome toilets too.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 26, 2013)

I know you are all dying to know that I have arrived safe and sound 

Anyway, am in the Northern Quarter at the moment having a hot drink and plotting some of your recommendations on my pocket map.

Thanks again! 

ETA: Have found 'This and that' but not hungry so will go back for my dinner tea. 

Off for a long walk and some museums.


----------



## Part 2 (Nov 26, 2013)

It's cabbage Tuesday


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Nov 26, 2013)

Have a good time in Manchester.  

And remember, the locals love it when you try and blend in by using phrases like 'ey up, chuck' and 'ee by gum'. And don't forget to tell them, repeatedly, that Liverpool is a much better city. They'll find it very endearing.


----------



## Fez909 (Nov 26, 2013)

Take some mundane pictures


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 26, 2013)

MOSI and the people's musuem both great!  MOSI is incredible in fact, they have used the site to great effect!

Castlefield  Just is how you described it Fez909. A crazy layer cake/spagetti junction of architecture, canals, roads, bridges, trains etc. I would love a whole day and a bike to explore it more, especially the canals. 

I really love the old red bricked industrial-ness of the city in general. 

Just resting for a bit and then will go back out for another wander and tea.


----------



## Part 2 (Nov 26, 2013)

I fear all the cabbage will be eaten by now.


----------



## lazythursday (Nov 26, 2013)

I have spent hours trying to recreate the cabbage in my own home. But alas, it cannot be done. And I just never seem to be in town on Tuesdays any more. I worry that they might decide to mess with the menu and take it off, or move it to a Thursday or something, but thankfully nothing has changed in This'n'That for quite some considerable time. I am only just getting over the closure of Balti Basement in 2004 or so. 

Rutita, you may be better going to TnT for tomorrow dinner (lunch), it's more a lunch kinda place. I'd recommend the Sweet Mandarin round the corner if you fancy really really good Chinese.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 26, 2013)

lazythursday said:


> Rutita, you may be better going to TnT for tomorrow dinner (lunch), it's more a lunch kinda place. I'd recommend the Sweet Mandarin round the corner if you fancy really really good Chinese.


 WHAT???  Are you saying it will be closed or that it's not fancy enough for tea?


----------



## Part 2 (Nov 26, 2013)

I thought about trying to recreate the cabbage but other than lots of ghee and some peas I wouldn't know where to start. I've thought about asking.

Xmas being on a Wednesday this year I might just have to go on Xmas eve to get some.


----------



## lazythursday (Nov 26, 2013)

Rutita1 said:


> WHAT???  Are you saying it will be closed or that it's not fancy enough for tea?


I think it probably will be shut actually. Think it closes about 6? Not sure, I'm rarely around there in the evening, but it certainly used to be daytime only.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Nov 26, 2013)

Rutita1 said:


> MOSI and the people's musuem both great!  MOSI is incredible in fact, they have used the site to great effect!
> 
> Castlefield  Just is how you described it Fez909. A crazy layer cake/spagetti junction of architecture, canals, roads, bridges, trains etc. I would love a whole day and a bike to explore it more, especially the canals.
> 
> ...


I'm due to arrive back at Piccadilly at 7 if you want a tour guide for an hour. I could dump my stuff at home and meet you in town for a walk round.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 26, 2013)

lazythursday said:


> I think it probably will be shut actually. Think it closes about 6? Not sure, I'm rarely around there in the evening, but it certainly used to be daytime only.



Ah I see! Well I spotted a few other curry places around there that looked okay so will probably check one of them out or leave it until tomorrow.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 26, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> I'm due to arrive back at Piccadilly at 7 if you want a tour guide for an hour. I could dump my stuff at home and meet you in town for a walk round.



Go for it!  It'll take me 10-15 mins to get back there!


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Nov 26, 2013)

Rutita1 said:


> Go for it!  It'll take me 10-15 mins to get back there!


No probs - approaching Stockport so roughly on time today (for a bloody change?!). Where do you want to meet? The station or somewhere else?


----------



## Jackobi (Nov 26, 2013)

Rutita1 said:


> I really love the old red bricked industrial-ness of the city in general.



That's what I love about Manchester too, standing at Castlefield/Deansgate tram station provides an amazing backdrop of redbrick industrial buildings.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 26, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> No probs - approaching Stockport so roughly on time today (for a bloody change?!). Where do you want to meet? The station or somewhere else?



Have pm'ed you my no.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Nov 26, 2013)

Rutita1 said:


> Have pm'ed you my no.


Text sent.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 26, 2013)

Jackobi said:


> That's what I love about Manchester too, standing at Castlefield/Deansgate tram station provides an amazing backdrop of redbrick industrial buildings.



Yep...talking of trams, only one near miss today.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Nov 26, 2013)

Rutita1 said:


> Yep...talking of trams, only one near miss today.


Yes, watch out for the big yellow things on the street!


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Nov 26, 2013)

It was good to meet you tonight.  I've just worked out our walking route on the map and we covered 3 miles.


----------



## The Boy (Dec 6, 2013)

Quick bump just to see if there is any must see stuff when me and t'missus are down Monday/Tuesday.  

Cabbage Tuesday obviously, and planning to see the Jeremy deller and Grayson Perry exhibitions.  Hopefully make it to rusholme for a shewarma from atlas.  Will also probably pop to sandbar for old time's sake and a pint. 

By my reckoning we've got a spare morning/afternoon.  Suggestions?


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Dec 6, 2013)

Xmas markets?  They should be quieter - i.e. tolerable - in during the day, but will get busier at dinnertime due to office workers flocking there.


----------



## The Boy (Dec 7, 2013)

Good shout.  I was admiring the pictures of that on the other thread too, so no idea how I didn't think of that.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Dec 7, 2013)

The Boy said:


> Good shout.  I was admiring the pictures of that on the other thread too, so no idea how I didn't think of that.



The main on in Albert Square is best, as is the biggest concentration of stalls, and has plenty of food and booze outlets. There is a stall selling coconut macaroons - definitely worth a visit as they're lovely.


----------



## crustychick (Feb 25, 2014)

*subscribes* 

I'm off to Manchester for Sat & Sun I think and don't know the city at all. looking forward to visitin


----------



## Part 2 (Feb 25, 2014)

The Joana Vasconcelos exhbition at the central art gallery looks worth seeing if you're into that kids of thing.

http://www.manchestergalleriestimemachine.org/


----------



## crustychick (Feb 25, 2014)

Chip Barm said:


> The Joana Vasconcelos exhbition at the central art gallery looks worth seeing if you're into that kids of thing.
> 
> http://www.manchestergalleriestimemachine.org/


thanks - good tip


----------



## cyberfairy (Feb 25, 2014)

Not sure if  this has been mentioned but the craft and design studio is gorgeous ad can get something lovely for a tenner upwards..
http://www.craftanddesign.com/


----------



## cyberfairy (Feb 25, 2014)

Oh and posh veggie lunch for a tenner with a glass of wine here...http://bistro1847.com/menus/manchester.pdf
The menu is a bit different now...


----------



## The Boy (Feb 25, 2014)

Sunday is Lamb Nihari day at This n That.

Just sayin', like.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Feb 25, 2014)

crustychick said:


> *subscribes*
> 
> I'm off to Manchester for Sat & Sun I think and don't know the city at all. looking forward to visitin


Let me know if you want any tips on decent places to visit. Not for food as I don't eat out, mind.


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 25, 2014)

further to previous replies you can spend a happy day in manchester laughing at the united fans.


----------



## The Boy (Feb 25, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> further to previous replies you can spend a happy day in manchester laughing at the united fans.



Home Counties forum over there ---------->>>


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 25, 2014)

The Boy said:


> Home Counties forum over there ---------->>>


you mean that man city fans don't take the piss out of their less fortunate united brethren?


----------



## The Boy (Feb 25, 2014)

Of course they do.  I was making a shit joke about the cliché of utd fans not coming from Manchester,

It wasn't particularly big, clever or funny.  It did though kill about fifteen seconds.  Thirty if you include this post.


----------



## krink (Apr 24, 2014)

I'm after a hotel, cheap as possible somewhere between (and including) city centre and failsworth/moston. Anyone local help with ideas? i'm getting so frustrated searching on the web  Just thought I'd try here.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Apr 24, 2014)

krink said:


> I'm after a hotel, cheap as possible somewhere between (and including) city centre and failsworth/moston. Anyone local help with ideas? i'm getting so frustrated searching on the web  Just thought I'd try here.



Let me have a think and I'll get back to you...


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Apr 24, 2014)

I don't know of any hotels in Moston, and don't know Failsworth at all, but these are in pretty good locations to get to Moston (you might need to go to the other side of the city centre to get public transport to Failsworth though).

http://www.travelodge.co.uk/hotels/581/Manchester-Piccadilly-hotel?gclid=CI7ulqHG-b0CFabLtAodp0YASQ - this on is literally round the corner from the bus stop which goes through Moston (the 81 service).  Looks cheap enough, but I don't know your budget.  The Manchester Ancoats one is a little bit further from the bus route, but about ten minutes walk from Manchester Piccadilly station, and you can get to the bus stop for the 81 easily enough.

http://www.laterooms.com/en/p1301/p...servations/4364_gardens-hotel-manchester.aspx - just a bit further along Piccadilly Gardens from the main one listed above.

http://www.laterooms.com/en/p1301/p...-b0CFWzHtAodFwQAkw&q=3_cheap-hotels&WT.srch=1 - a random search result, but without the postcodes you're looking to find hotels near its difficult to narrow it down.  The search results do seem to throw up some random results for some reason.

If you find some hotels you think fit the bill let me know and I can let you know what the area is like and roughly what public transport is available nearby (but not for Failsworth as I've never set foot in the place!).


----------



## krink (Apr 24, 2014)

cheers mate, much appreciated. I'll have a look after work and let you know how i get on.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Apr 24, 2014)

Some maps showing the locations of some hotels in the area you specified.  I lied about Failsworth - I know it well, but read is as Farnworth which I don't know (this is in Bolton). 

The side of the city centre nearest the main route to Moston/Failsworth:



Just outside of town heading up Oldham Road:



In Failsworth and up towards Chadderton in Oldham:


----------



## The Boy (Jul 21, 2014)

Bumping this cos me and missus are popping to Manchester in first week of august for her birthday.

Is there anything in particular that is on that we should be seeing? Were staying in Manchester but planning on heading or further afield for days out so any suggestions welcome. 

Also places to eat, I suppose.  I'd be quite happy having lunch at this n that and dinner at yadgar every day with the occasional trip to rusholme for shewarma at atlas, but the other half would probably get bored of that.

Unfortunately we're going to miss the classic car thing in hebden bridge though


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 21, 2014)

Maybe venture out to somewhere in Derbyshire (Buxton/Glossop way) for a day?


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 21, 2014)

neonwilderness said:


> Maybe venture out to somewhere in Derbyshire (Buxton/Glossop way) for a day?


The Chestnut Centre just outside Chapel en Le Frith is ace. It's an otter and owl sanctuary and full a cute things.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 21, 2014)

farmerbarleymow said:


> The Chestnut Centre just outside Chapel en Le Frith is ace. It's an otter and owl sanctuary and full a cute things.


Maybe follow that up with a swim at the Blue Lagoon?  
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-nottinghamshire-22843481


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 21, 2014)

neonwilderness said:


> Maybe follow that up with a swim at the Blue Lagoon?
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-nottinghamshire-22843481



No longer blue.  They dyed it to put people off from jumping in the caustic water that is pretty much as strong as bleach.  Now it looks crappy black and cold.


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Jul 21, 2014)

Me and the Mrs were in Manchester for a couple of days at the end of last week to meet friends. 

Recommended eating places: Ning, Koreana, English Lounge

Drink: Port Street Beer House


----------



## tufty79 (Jul 21, 2014)

Pint at the circus tavern on portland street, if you're not claustrophobic..


----------



## Frances Lengel (Jul 22, 2014)

tufty79 said:


> Pint at the circus tavern on portland street, if you're not claustrophobic..



Nice pint of Hyde's in there.

Off the beaten track, I'd recommend the Millstone on Thomas Street - It's not rough but it's not gentrified & you'll meet north manc locals in there. It's busier during the day though. And you'll get a decent pint of Lees. Or a pint of Lees anyway. And the City at the top of Oldham Street - Same, a local pub for local people, but if you want to see what Manchester actually is and you're alright then them two pubs are a decent insight. Hopefully they won't be dead when you go in (if you do), otherwise I'll look a proper trumpet.


----------



## mango5 (Dec 3, 2015)

Am in town for a couple of days, is anyone around for a pre-winterval, 'crying into our pints at the idiocy of our political representatives' session tomorrow?


----------



## friedaweed (Mar 20, 2016)

You could wait for the traffic to shift on the M56 
M56 shut after man 'is knocked out in fight in MIDDLE of motorway'


----------

